# Finally jailbroke the Evo 4g



## JTM (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep.  I now control my phone.  Finally.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 11, 2011)

Best thing I ever did to my iPhone.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 11, 2011)

JTM said:


> Yep.  I now control my phone.  Finally.


 
I don't think we ever really control 'em....  ;-)


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2011)

Hah.  I most definitely do now.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 12, 2011)

Just curious, but what is the purpose of "jailbreaking" a phone?  I have had the iPhone ever since the first one came out (except for being deployed) and have heard about people doing this to their phone a lot.  What does it do for you exactly?  Some of you guys have said that you now have "control" over your own phone now, but what do you get to do with it?...lol  I am a pretty tech savvy guy, but I have stayed away from jailbreaking any of my phones cause of trying to do the "right" thing...lol  But now I am really curious about it all.

After jailbreaking it, can you go back to the original settings of the phone?  How do you do it?  Does it cost money to get it done?  Any other information would be much appreciated.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 12, 2011)

For the iPhone the original can be restored at anytime through iTunes. It doesn't cost anything to do and there are several out there. The restrictions can be which OS you are currently using which may not be compatible with the current OS. Two of the best to use are limera1n and green poison. It will only take a couple of minutes to do. For the iPhone it will allow you to add on third party software and you are no longer tied or restricted to the Apple App store. According to a federal ruling jailbreaking does not violate any laws. The only thing is that there are certain resources out there that are using cracked apps which does violate pirating laws. The resources the program installs are legit. 

Once the jailbreak is done install Cydia and you can then download ringtones, apps, themes, icon packages, and whole slew of other things. You will want to set a root password also. The jailbreak uses a Linux kernal so if you are familiar with Linux you can add a terminal to your phone and use it. I believe it is a Debian based Linux kernal. 

I am using limera1n on my 3GS with the 4.1 OS.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 12, 2011)

I just rooted my Droid X. Other than being able to install a pre-release version of Gingerbread (Android 2.3), I am still looking for the great benefit...

To be honest, it was fine w/out being rooted. Oh - I guess I can tether now... not that I've ever needed to do that before.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 12, 2011)

I really don't know if the benefit is as great with those running a Droid OS. Since Android is pretty much open source. The greatest benefit, I think, is to those of us who are enslaved by Apple. If I wasn't grandfathered in on my iPhone package I would switch to an android phone, but I really hate to give up my unlimited everything.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> I am using limera1n on my 3GS with the 4.1 OS.




Wow, I take it back now.  I don't think that I am a tech savvy guy cause hardly anything you said made much sense to me...lol  I do understand that App Store thing, though...lol  I just don't know what else I would gain from jailbreaking my phone.  I do have a lot of music and such that is not from iTunes, but everything else you said just went right in onse side and straight out the other...lol


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 12, 2011)

Brent Heilman said:


> but I really hate to give up my unlimited everything.




This is also a big reason why I haven't left AT&T and the iPhone.  I got that unlimited everything a long time ago and really do use a lot of data on my phone and don't want to lose that...lol


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 12, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Wow, I take it back now.  I don't think that I am a tech savvy guy cause hardly anything you said made much sense to me...lol  I do understand that App Store thing, though...lol  I just don't know what else I would gain from jailbreaking my phone.  I do have a lot of music and such that is not from iTunes, but everything else you said just went right in onse side and straight out the other...lol


 
There a lot of apps that Apple has that others have developed that bypass the Apple review process. These 3rd party apps in many cases will be the same as what you get through the app store just a lot cheaper or free. Some of the other things you can do is change the fonts for text, change the carrier logo to something else, different sliders, & icons. I guess the nicest thing is that for the most part I only have to go to the app store to update apps I got through it a while back. Everything else I get from the Cydia program which has it's own store so to speak. 

It is a really simple thing to do and the nice thing is that you can always undo it anytime. I think if you tried you would love it. It really allows the phone to show some of it's capabilities.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 12, 2011)

My favorite jailbreak/root apps:

Jailbreak (ios):
Winterboard
MyWi
3G Unrestrictor
ifile
Auto3g
Barrel
3DBoard


Root (Android):
Wifi Tether
Warm and/or Cyanogen 7 Rom
Titanium Backup
SetCPU
ROM Manager
Rootexplorer


----------



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 12, 2011)

I know some benefits of rooting a droid is having Titanium backup free, and wireless tethering free.  Otherwise they are like $10 and $30 a month.  I tried to root mine a few days ago and never got it to work.  I have an Samsung Epic.  I tether everyday nearly all day using the wire but often the service is poor where I am.  A Coworker wireless tethers and has internet to his laptop all day.

Sprint has unlimited everything packages but for two phone I pay $185 a month.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 13, 2011)

brandon.prewitt said:


> Sprint has unlimited everything packages but for two phone I pay $185 a month.


 
Yeah that's about what my bill runs but I have 4 lines on mine. AT&T decided to get rid of the unlimited data plans and go to a plan that gives you something like 2 gig a month and anything above costs extra.


----------

